

How about Stack Exchange joining the TeX User Group as institutional member? - idle
http://meta.tex.stackexchange.com/q/1528/213

======
idle
The question & answer site tex.stackexchange.com is now more than one year old
and has grown to a great TeX support web site. Some of the most active
contributors are members of the international TeX User Group (TUG). How about
the other way round - how about Stack Exchange joining the TUG as
institutional member? If you would like to support this idea, read and vote on
the story.

